# Vegetationspitze



## ChemaSaltasebes

Estoy leyendo la traducción de Jorge Wagensberg de Mente y Materia, de Schrödinger, que por cierto me parece una lectura deliciosa, pero me encuentro con este término, _vegetationspitze_, que Wagensberg traduce como "extremo vegetal" y que no termina de cuadrarme (y a él diría que tampoco):

El sistema nervioso es el lugar donde nuestra especie aún se ocupa de la transformación filogenética; metafóricamente hablando, es el "extremo vegetal" (vegetationspitze) de nuestro tronco.​
No he encontrado una definición de este término pero sí de _vegetationspunkt_, aunque no estoy seguro si se trata de términos completamente equivalentes. Este último, según entiendo, podría hacer referencia al meristema apical o cono vegetativo (de una planta). Este significado me resulta mucho más ajustado para entender la metáfora que plantea Schrödinger, aunque no estoy seguro de no estar inventando en vez de traduciendo (especialmente cuando no conozco el original alemán y cuando mi conocimiento del alemán es bastante limitado en cualquier caso);

(...) metafóricamente hablando, [el sistema nervioso] vendría a ser el《meristema apical》[el 《cono vegetativo》] de nuestro [¿cuerpo físico?].​
¿Alguien puede ayudarme? ¿Qué significa _vegetationspitze_? ¡Gracias de antemano!


----------



## bwprius

Hola,

Para empezar, creo que lo que tú citas (?) como _vegetationspitze_, debería ser _*V*egetation*ss*pitze_. Que yo sepa, las mayúsculas al principio de los sustantivos no se han abolido todavía. Aparte de que mi Sprachgefühl se resiste a aceptar _Vegetationspitze _con una sola _s_.

No veo motivo para decir que _cono vegetativo_ o_ extremo vegetativo_ no puedan ser traducciones válidas de _Vegetationsspitze_. Una _Spitze _es, al fin y al cabo, el punto más alto o más afilado de un cuerpo. físico o metafísico.

Aquí y aquí aparece la traducción inglesa de _Vegetationsspitze_:

''The ensuing organic development begins to be accompanied by consciousness only inasmuch as there are organs that gradually take up interaction with the environment, adapt their functions to the changes in the situation, are influenced, undergo practice, are in special ways modified by the surroundings. We higher vertebrates possess such an organ mainly in our nervous system. Therefore consciousness is associated with those of its functions that adapt themselves by what we call experience to a changing environment. The nervous system is the place where our species is still engaged in phylogenetic transformation; metaphorically speaking it is the “vegetation top” (Vegetationsspitze) of our stem. I would summarize my general hypothesis thus: consciousness is associated with the learning of the living substance; its knowing how (Konnen ¨ ) is unconscious''

Ahora bien, el significado de estos términos, tanto en alemán como en español, .... ni flowers, si me permites el coloquialismo.


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Gracias, bwprius. La versión inglesa que incorporas es de hecho la original de Schrödinger, de la que la española es traducción; al parecer no hay versión original en alemán como pensaba al inicio. En cualquier caso, "vegetation top", igual que "extremo vegetal", no tiene el mismo sentido que "cono vegetativo" o "meristema apical". Para mí, decir que el sistema nervioso es el extremo vegetal del tallo "humano" no tiene sentido. De ahí que trate de buscar el sentido del término alemán. Y en esto, tu pista de la doble "s" ha sido definitiva (la versión española que leo -TusQuets, 2007- escribe _Vegetationsspitze_ con una sola "s"):

The 'vegetation top' (G. *Vegetationsspitze*) is the '*apical meristem*' of botany.​Capricious Texture of Time in Awareness and Art​
Pero también "meristem tissue" o "growing vegetation point", confirmando con ello la suposición planteada en #1:

and he recommended the addition of extracts from *meristem tissue* (“*Vegetationsspitzen*”) to the nutrient solutions​Micropropagation of ornamental plants​
In penetrating the stock the larva destroys always the *growing vegetation point* (in German: Vegetationspunkt, *Vegetationsspitze*)​https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...ChAWegQICxAB&usg=AOvVaw16NPaKDMUPtMdohDlDcBBF​
Con ello, gracias mil, bwprius. ¡Y mis disculpas por la inadvertida -y reiterada- minúscula inicial!


----------



## anahiseri

Escribo sin haber estudiado a fondo los mensajes anteriores, pero quiero aportrar unas ideas. A mí, la "punta de vegetación" esa me suena a *brote; *el lugar por donde crecen las plantas. Supongo que tiene un nombre más técnico, pero confío en que se entienda. Para mí, la comparación que hace Schrödinger es con las neuronas y dendritas  del  cerebro. Se me hace raro que el párrafo que nos presenta bwprius sea el original de Schrödinger. voy a ponerme a investigar, me interesa el tema.


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Muchas gracias por los apuntes, anahiseri.
El original de Schrödinger es de su _Mind and Matter_, una reproducción de las conferencias de Schrödinger de 1956 en el Trinity College de Londres (Tarner Lectures), que al parecer fueron leídas por el profesor J. Wisdom, lo que explicaría la presencia de términos en alemán en el original inglés.

En cuanto a tu idea de "brotes" creo que estás muy bien encaminada; aquí hay una interesante explicación del tema en castellano de lo que entiendo podría ser la idea original en este caso, que diría alude al meristema apical -_(shoot, root)_ _apical meristem_- más exactamente que al ápice vegetativo -_vegetative apex- _o yema -_vegetation bud-, _aunque también, en cuanto que la parte donde están las células responsables del crecimiento de la planta (y disculpa que incluya aquí los términos correspondientes en inglés y no en alemán). Creo que la metáfora de Schrödinger podría entenderse con cualquiera de las opciones comentadas (utilizando "meristema apical" pero también "ápice vegetativo" o "yema") si bien la expresión "extremo vegetal" -o_ "vegetation top", _aunque esta última resulte algo más clara- empleada en la traducción castellana -e inglesa respectivamente- no conseguía remitirme, al menos a mí, a la idea de meristema apical o ápice vegetativo -salvo tras investigar el posible sentido de _Vegetationsspitze, _incluido explícitamente en ambas versiones:

Los *meristemas apicales o primarios* son los responsables de la formación del cuerpo primario de la planta. Se encuentran en los ápices de raíces y tallos, principales y laterales. En el tallo, el meristema apical o cono vegetativo está protegido por los primordios foliares que lo envuelven formando las *yemas*. (...) El *ápice vegetativo del tallo* es el asiento del meristema apical y sus meristemas primarios derivados.​10.2. Meristemas apicales o primarios​


----------



## anahiseri

Añado:
. . . .  En plantas, siempre se conserva alguna región cuyas células poseen la capacidad de dividirse y dar todo tipo de tejidos, a estas regiones se las llama meristemas. Suele haber meristemas, por ejemplo, en la punta del tallo y la punta de las raíces. Solo en los meristemas se observa el crecimiento de células nuevas que luego se diferenciarán. (de Wikipedia)


----------

